# new strix 2070 beeps, wont show picture



## recyclebin (Mar 18, 2019)

i cant get picture, strix 2070 beeps on asus rampage 2 extreme mobo, i hear computer booting into windows. Psu (750w), ram, mobo are fine, been using it with numerous graphic cards with no problem. anyone has solution?


----------



## Redwoodz (Mar 18, 2019)

Reset bios, might need CSM disabled and UEFI boot only. Try other display outputs, make sure no onboard IGP connected to display.


----------



## recyclebin (Mar 18, 2019)

Rampage 2 extreme doesnt have option to change uefi under boot options   and i did tried other display outputs - same thing  1 long, 2 short beeps, i hear windows sounds


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 18, 2019)

Update BIOS on motherboard to latest version. My X58 board didn't even recognise my 980ti, a few years back. The mobo BIOS update sorted the issue.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 18, 2019)

recyclebin said:


> Rampage 2 extreme doesnt have option to change uefi under boot options   and i did tried other display outputs - same thing  1 long, 2 short beeps, i hear windows sounds


Without UEFI you may well be out of luck.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Without UEFI you may well be out of luck.


He needs to reachout to Asus on both parts.

There are no beta bios for this board, the latest is 2011 which Predates UEFI implementation by almost 2 years, 2013 is when UEFI was being implemented.





If Asus cannot help you, it is time for a Ryzen 5 2600 Build.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2019)

RTX 2060 on X58 here. Gigabyte X58A UD5 and UD7. Pre UEFI as well. No problems to speak off. Try the GPU in another (newer) PC to rule out that it is a UEFI problem.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 18, 2019)

Boot with your previous graphics card, disable any safeboot features in bios. I had similar issue in the past when I enabled them when I upgraded from W7 to W8.1. Luckily I had onboard video which allowed me to get past it since I had no other spare card around.

With my old MSI board these can be found under Advanced->Windows 8 features section in UEFI.


----------



## recyclebin (Mar 18, 2019)

mstenholm    i forgot that in this stress. nice idea. thnx


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> RTX 2060 on X58 here. Gigabyte X58A UD5 and UD7. Pre UEFI as well. No problems to speak off. Try the GPU in another (newer) PC to rule out that it is a UEFI problem.



What brand of 2060 and what revision of your board?

GA and Asus are apples and oranges


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> What brand of 2060 and what revision of your board?


MSI 2060 Z, Rev. 13. Bios FB. That's UD5, the other 2060/combination was with MSI 2060 Ventous and UD7. It's under Linux now so don't ask for details here but bios was updated to run a W3670, so one of the later one around 2010.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> MSI 2060 Z, Rev. 13. Bios FB.



Your mobo, and are you on the beta bios?

Its also possible that your specific 2060 still has csm capability or the ga boards had early uefi code.

It could be possible no 2070s have legacy support either.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Your mobo, and are you on the beta bios?
> 
> Its also possible that your specific 2060 still has csm capability or the ga boards had early uefi code.
> 
> It could be possible no 2070s have legacy support either.


That was the MB bios and chipset version I gave you above. The last update I did was in 2011 with 2010 code so I doubt that they were that early.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> MSI 2060 Z, Rev. 13. Bios FB. That's UD5, the other 2060/combination was with MSI 2060 Ventous and UD7. It's under Linux now so don't ask for details here but bios was updated to run a W3670, so one of the later one around 2010.



Yeah bios for UD7 2.0 go to 2012, 1.0 are all 2010, UD5 is 2010. You were fortunate then.



mstenholm said:


> That was the MB bios and chipset version I gave you above. The last update I did was in 2011 with 2010 code so I doubt that they were that early.



You updated your post after I wrote my last reply


----------



## recyclebin (Mar 18, 2019)

yup, checked in friends machine - graphic card works


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2019)

So upgrade time.....


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 18, 2019)

recyclebin said:


> yup, checked in friends machine - graphic card works



Have you tried disabling the fastboot?


----------



## recyclebin (Mar 18, 2019)

yup, one of first things i did, disabled fast boot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Have you tried disabling the fastboot?



Boards not compatible


----------



## recyclebin (Mar 19, 2019)

i think its better to revert to vega 64, than upgrade platform


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 19, 2019)

recyclebin said:


> i think its better to revert to vega 64, than upgrade platform


Well at least that route you have a chance at a legacy/hybrid BIOS


----------



## recyclebin (Mar 22, 2019)

Found this list, hope someone else will read it before buying  http://www.pc-specs.com/gpu/Nvidia/20_Series/GeForce_RTX_2070/4023/Compatible_Motherboards


----------



## Bones (Mar 22, 2019)

Has to be a BIOS related thing between makes and models.
The DFI NF4 SLI-DR for example is listed but the Asus REX (Rampage Extreme) Isn't and both have the classic style BIOS.

This doesn't mean it won't work in a REX or similar board to the DFI such as an Ultra D or even an Expert model, just that it's not listed.

EDIT:
There is a "Thing" with cards I've ran into before with one only working in certain boards, in others it woudn't do anything and that was even seen between two boards of the same make and model.
In that case it depended on the actual board it was placed into.
If I hadn't by chance placed it into one it liked when I first got it I probrably would have tossed it thinking it was dead because that was how it acted in the next board I wanted to run it in.

Popped it back into the board it did work in initially and fired up like nothing to it.
I've never been able to figure out why, it just seems to like certain boards and in others it's having none of it.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 22, 2019)

recyclebin said:


> i think its better to revert to vega 64, than upgrade platform


Really? Wow.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 22, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Really? Wow.



Kind of what I was thinking too, that's a massive performance hit just to stick with an ancient platform...


----------



## Bones (Mar 22, 2019)

Just had a thought. 
It could also be a PSU compatability issue with the card. 

I have a board that will not work with a pair of PSU's I have, namely these being Hercules 1600W units and the board being a Maximus VIII Impact. Lights up but does nothing when I hit the power button or use the board's power button header. The other two 1151 boards I have (Maximus IX Hero and Z170 OCF) works fine with those PSUs.

PSU problem or not, If you would post up the actual specs of the system you are wanting to run it in, we may spot something that might help and be sure to state the name and such of things like the PSU for example, simply saying it's a 750W doesn't tell the entire story.


----------



## recyclebin (Mar 22, 2019)

earth dog i am not interested in trolling, i am interested in cost efective solution to my problem. throwing xy money on it, like buying new platform is out of question.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm not interested in trolling either... get some hackles. 

That said, you never mentioned budget was a concern...just a blanket statement of using V64, hence my generic response. If you cant/dont want to afford an upgrade, it is what it is. But that x58 system, at least at 1080p, will hold a 2070 and v64 back. That and....





newtekie1 said:


> Kind of what I was thinking too, that's a massive performance hit just to stick with an ancient platform...





Anyway, please create system specs so we know exactly what hardware you are working with...


----------



## recyclebin (Mar 22, 2019)

Bones, i tried on 2 different psu`s, super flower golden green 750w, and antec cp-850, both were running on my machines, and i did test em with psu tester, voltages are ideal on both.        I am trying to run it on asus rampage 2,   intel x5680,  6x2gb ozc platinum 1600 cl7, sasmung 850 evo ssd, super flower 750w, all components were running without problems for years, and that machine worked with strix 1070 perfectly.

earth dog, nope it wont, i run 1440p, tested it with 1070 (i run x5680 at 4.8ghz), bottlenecking is neglible


----------



## Bones (Mar 22, 2019)

Hmmmm..... Could well be something with it not liking the board you have it in as I described earlier with a card I have.

If you have another board of the same socket (Or just another board with a PCI-E slot to use) you could do a test with the same components in another board, I'd test the card that way if possible and see if it goes or does the same. That way you'd know all the rest isn't causing a problem with it and narrow down the cause of it.
At least you do know the card itself works, that's something to work with.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 22, 2019)

recyclebin said:


> earth dog, nope it wont, i run 1440p, tested it with 1070 (i run x5680 at 4.8ghz), bottlenecking is neglible


Yes.. at 1440p it isnt a bottleneck. Good to know that is where you run. 

...again, please fill out your system specs. 

Either way, I wouldnt lose almost 20% performance moving to V64 and using a lot more power/noise/heat. I'd look into updating the system sooner than later regardless. 

GL!


----------



## recyclebin (Mar 22, 2019)

thnx, bones.   everything is working.  it is uefi problem with rampage 2. or as eiairman1 said `Boards not compatible`.   I have 2 options now. exchange for vega and get 150eur back, or buy ud7 for 90eur, and say bye-bye to my beloved rampage as mstenholm has ud7 runing with rtx`s and is listed on http://www.pc-specs.com as compatible.


----------



## Bones (Mar 22, 2019)

Sorry to hear it but eiairman1 is usually right. 
I guess there is nothing else to say but you have a decision to make  - Good luck!


----------



## recyclebin (Mar 22, 2019)

Talking about bottlenecking, running 2070 on p5q deluxe/q9650, just for laughs.  must be if not world first, than second for shure


----------



## Bones (Mar 22, 2019)

I'l have to dig up a pic of one of my older 775 setups.


----------



## Redwoodz (Mar 23, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Kind of what I was thinking too, that's a massive performance hit just to stick with an ancient platform...


 I think you don't get his point. Just imagine he said "it's better to revert to GTX 1080" and you will get it.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 24, 2019)

Redwoodz said:


> I think you don't get his point. Just imagine he said "it's better to revert to GTX 1080" and you will get it.


Except that change isn't ~20% performance drop (its 11%) and power use doesn't jump from 185W to 295W, but still goes down a bit (its 185W to 180W). Respectfully... can't say I get it even with that.

I understand the sentiment, I do, but there are better cards to 'fall back' on is the underlying point.


----------



## recyclebin (Mar 24, 2019)

1080, and even better 1080ti, are unavailable at store where i bought. vega 64 is only 1440p card other than rtx`s i can get new. that said, been playing with strix oc 2070 on 775 - it has samsung memory, and stays under 60c on factory oc in open case. guess i like this   gonna push it further these days, i think i have good silicone, gonna stick with it, waiting for new mb to arrive.


----------

